# Help!!! She just wobbled & fell over!!!!!!!!!



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a minute ago Tid Bit & Tater were playing (not real rowdy or anything) then Tid Bit walked away & started to have a *light* spell of reverse sneezing. Then she just went all drunk like & fell over sideways.  I caught her before she hit the floor & she seems okay now (back in her crate & resting) Of course I immediately called my vet & we have an appointment Monday. They told me to watch her & call the after hours pager # if I need a consult or to bring her in sooner. I'm terrified!!!!!! Has anyone ever had this happen before? I need some reassurance or at least some understanding of what might be going on!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe a seizure,/stroke my sheltie used to get them,then he would be fine after


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would guess seizure, or maybe something to do with collapsed trachea? Thank goodness you have a vet appointment! Hopefully someone that had experienced this can give you some insight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya know, typically, she does seem to have...(for lack of a better discription)...a very, very, slight snore when she breaths. OMG! I don't know if *I* can wait 'til her appointment! :/ I am going to be freaking out until she's seen by her vet & I know for sure what's going on & what to do about it! She's mommy's girl & she knows it!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll bet this was a hypoglycemic reaction. If they were playing for awhile, maybe she depleted her glucose stores. Some dogs can improve without added glucose, some need it asap. Depends on the liver. I'd give some kayo syrup, maple syrup or the stuff that comes in a tube from PetSmart. I'd watch her. Can't think of the name.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

When I read the title my first thought was hypoglycaemia but if it was after reverse sneezing my thoughts would be that perhaps it was due to a lack of oxygen?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What is her age and size? My first thought was hypoglycemia as well. What's more, I would rub some karo or, of course, Nutrical if you have it on her gums for the immediate possible sugar needs. Then I would feed her a scrambled egg for the protein she needs. If it doesn't have anything to do with hypoglycemia I don't believe any of those things would hurt her.


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone. TidBit (7 lb.) & Tater Tot (8 lb.) were found along side of the road so I'm not sure of their exact age. I'm thinking right at 1 year because when they arrived I joined the forum. That was Jan. 31, 2013 and they were in the process of losing puppy teeth.

After I got over my initial panick I got to thinking about it and, like all of you, I was thinking Hypoglycemia or lack of oxygen too. The whole thing lasted only 2 or 3 seconds & I caught her before she even hit the floor. She didn't seem disoriented afterward. She will play some, but she definitely isn't her boucy self. She ate some kibble, drank some water & went tinkle a bit ago. I don't have any nutrical or Kayro, but I gave her a *touch* of peanut butter & she just happily ate her scrambled egg. (note to self: assemble Chi first aid kit) Her appointment is Monday at 4:00 (EST) do you think that's okay or should I push for a sooner appt. Should I be doing anything (besides keeping Tater off of her) in the meantime?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I totally agree Hypo. Honey works too if you don't have Karo. She probably made herself dizzy from playing and sneezing. I would just keep an eye on her and watch how she's acting. It's probably nothing. If she starts acting lethargic or not herself than I would push app. up.


----------

